# Favorite Christmas Music?



## jaybett (Dec 21, 2011)

First of all, I work in retail. So from Black Friday till Christmas Eve, a lot of Christmas music is played. Over the years, I've come to loath the gimmicky songs, such as: I saw Mamma kissing Santa Claus, to the overly sappy, and especially the angst filled modern ones. 

There is something about Louis Armstrong's voice that always makes me happy. All of his Christmas music is just plain fun. I really like Christmas in New Orleans and Winter Wonderland. 

My favorite guilty pleasure is Santa Baby performed by Eartha Kit. Other artists have covered this song, but non has Eartha's sultry voice.

Jay


----------



## jmforge (Dec 21, 2011)

None of it. I am an old curmudgeon and hearing 2 months of the stuff for 50 years has really turned me off to most of it.:lol2:


----------



## ecchef (Dec 21, 2011)

******* said:


> None of it. I am an old curmudgeon and hearing 2 months of the stuff for 50 years has really turned me off to most of it.:lol2:



You read my mind!!


----------



## El Pescador (Dec 21, 2011)

+1 to Eartha Kitt.


----------



## Lucretia (Dec 21, 2011)

El Pescador said:


> +1 to Eartha Kitt.



The ONLY Catwoman!


----------



## Keith Neal (Dec 21, 2011)

Andrea Bocelli, "My Christmas"


----------



## add (Dec 21, 2011)

_Handel's Messiah_

A lot of the 40's-60's standards with Armstrongs, Deanos, Franks, Bings (lil Drummer Boy with Bowie remains good), etc.
Mostly stuff I grew up with at this time of year...

But definitely not any Mannheim Steam Roller Techno Christmas Crap!


----------



## cnochef (Dec 21, 2011)

We just bought an excellent Lynyrd Skynyrd Christmas album off ITunes , something about that honkytonk piano goes really well with XMas music both traditional and original.


----------



## 99Limited (Dec 21, 2011)

Vince Gill's _Let There Be Peace On Earth_.


----------



## kalaeb (Dec 21, 2011)

New Korn album is pretty good. 

I am confident there is a correlation between the increase in suicide rate and the persistant humming of xmas music that everyone in hospitality and retail is subjected too. 

I am all for the Louis Armstrong, Bocceli, Sinatra, but when Jingle Bell Rock comes on it makes my hair stand on end and my body functions freeze up (like those fainting goats). 

This year, the company I work for decided to play regular music during the holidays and my employees are in a much better mood.


----------



## jmforge (Dec 21, 2011)

Actually, my favorite song that has been adopted over the years as a Christmas tune is Schubert's "Ellens dritter Gesang" from "Lady of the Lake" better known to most as "Ave Maria". Good stuff.:doublethumbsup:


----------



## SpikeC (Dec 21, 2011)

Mojo Nixon.


----------



## joec (Dec 21, 2011)

The only ones I want to hear doing Christmas music any more is Celtic Woman but then I can listen to them do anything.


----------



## mr drinky (Dec 21, 2011)

Wait, no one mentioned A Twisted Christmas by twisted sister.

k.


----------



## jmforge (Dec 22, 2011)

That's because we're not gonna take it anymore!!!!


mr drinky said:


> Wait, no one mentioned A Twisted Christmas by twisted sister.
> 
> k.


----------



## DwarvenChef (Dec 22, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rve7Po5aKFw&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jU6iP0WLsU8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sw8pcxE6U9k&feature=related

These are my Holliday music choices... flush the rest...


----------



## SpikeC (Dec 22, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hyEztz6nY9Q


----------



## geezr (Dec 22, 2011)

Cantate Domino
Oscar's Motet Choir (Artist, Orchestra), Torsten Nilsson (Conductor), Alfred Linder (Performer), Marianne Mellnas (Performer) etc.


----------



## cnochef (Dec 22, 2011)

mr drinky said:


> Wait, no one mentioned A Twisted Christmas by twisted sister.
> 
> k.



I honestly don't think it's very good, and I'm a die-hard metan fan.

If you want some truly good Christmas metal, listen to Halford III-Winter Songs.

BTW the best non-traditional Christmas song ever is AC/DC's Mistress For Christmas!!!


----------



## Eamon Burke (Dec 22, 2011)




----------



## unkajonet (Dec 22, 2011)

The classics: Nat Cole: "The Christmas Song"; Brenda Lee: "Rockin' Around the Christmas Tree"
Classic Motown Style: Jackson 5 Christmas album (If you haven't heard the end of their version of "Have Yourself a Merry Little Christmas," then you just don't know...)
The totally rare: Joe Pass playing jazzy chord melodies Christmas songs on an old episode of Sanford & Son. I'd be surprised if anyone remembers that...


----------

